# Learn a important lesson from kayteuk



## Kayteuk (Jun 6, 2008)

Never EVER attempt a pedicure with a home skin razor thing, I sliced my foot open three times, now I cant move my big toe, and am going to A and E (the ER for those of you in the US)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It didn't stop bleeding for 2 hours, and I tried all my medical stuff on it, with my limited home equipment! And got it to stop overnight. PHEW! Next thing I know, I bashed it and it bled EVERYWHERE again. Arghhhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would post up photos but I don't want to cause people to feint. Always have a professional do it. Even if your a medical student who thinks she can do anything *ahem*. =)

Trust me guys, its not worth it. Pay the £20/$40. Get one done by a pro =) and have a big toe that can wiggle! LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you all

Kate

Off to the accident and emergency!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jun 6, 2008)

Ahh hun sorry to hear that.
I hope you and your big toe get better soon


----------



## concertina (Jun 6, 2008)

OMG!! That sounds horrific! I'm glad you're okay...


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 6, 2008)

Ouch, lets hope your A&E aint nothing like ours down here


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 6, 2008)

I got seen within 10 minutes guys! =D Bandaged, stitched, and injected. All done =) And now on some very nice fuzzy pain killers...Yum!


----------

